# Acompaniment CDs



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Does anyone know where one can get (preferably on line & for free) acompaniment cd's for like deutsches lieder to practice/perform without acompaniest? So it would be like a Karaokee CD only without the words... or something like that? 

I have a list of songs I'd like to practice but can't afford an acompaniest. I've seen street performers use them so I know they're out there. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Try Music Minus One

And, while I am sure you feel impoverished, is there any reason not to remunerate artists (whose number you presumably wish to join) for their study, practice and labours?


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeremy, I think you misunderstood me. I'm looking for cd's of the acompaniment prerecorded, with out the vocal part, not sheet music.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

obwan said:


> Jeremy, I think you misunderstood me. I'm looking for cd's of the acompaniment prerecorded, with out the vocal part, not sheet music.


If you look a little more closely, you'll see that Music Minus One offering is of score plus CD. For example here, which is described as "Includes a high-quality printed vocal score and a compact disc with stereo accompaniments to each piece".

MMO originally only did recordings, so you may find CD-only issues as well. Worth exploring.


----------

